# Ideas for Chefs Choice category in a KCBS event.



## pjreilly (Aug 16, 2015)

I am entered in a backyard barbeque competition in a few weeks, and need to cook Ribs,Chicken, Chefs Choice, and desert.  Ribs and Chicken are easy, Chefs choice I am stuck on due to a limited amount of time to cook.  DOes anyone have a suggestion for an acceptable dish that won't take a tremendous amount of time like brisket or pork shoulder.  I was thinking atomic buffalo turds.  Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 18, 2015)

Tough choice as you never know what judges are looking for.  ABT's might be good but some people don't like the spicy stuff.  I would just pick something you are comfortable cooking and have done before.


----------



## txjay (Aug 18, 2015)

I have done well lately with a potato wedge with a cube of  cheddar cheese (I usually use the high temp cheddar), wrapped in bacon and finished with a sirancha/honey glaze.


----------

